# Steve Feinberg did it again!



## notimp (Jun 23, 2021)

> The NYT reports, four of the Saudi men who participated in the abduction and murder of Washington Post journalist Jamal Khashoggi in 2018 received state department approved paramilitary training in the US. The training was provided by the security company tier 1 group, which is owned by the private equity firm Cerberus capital management.




https://www.nytimes.com/2021/06/22/us/politics/khashoggi-saudi-kill-team-us-training.html

Swell job staff sergeant. So bone saw is part of the standard "how you dispose of a body" training I suppose? (Tactics also used by the nigerian mafia in italy btw (  https://www.dw.com/en/human-trafficking-on-the-trail-of-the-nigerian-mafia-in-italy/av-57917099 ), so talking about a standard procedure...)

In other news:
Cerberus’s Steve Feinberg [was] in Talks to Join Trump Administration
https://www.wsj.com/articles/cerber...talks-to-join-trump-administration-1486058731

For a job well done, you know.. 

Now its your turn, debunk in an argument.  (While doing so its impossible not to learn a few things, here and there..  )

And if you are too offended in your sensibilities, or morals, dont worry, its not that important. You can ignore it..


----------

